# Massachusetts F.O.P. Training Raffle



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Massachusetts F.O.P. Training Raffle
Drawing Date 2/21/05

The Massachusetts State FOP Lodge is raffling off two pairs of seminar passes for the Caliber Press "Street Survival" seminar that is being held at Massasoit Community College of March 9th & 10th. The value of the two passes is $400 per. Pair.

We are trying to raise money for Massachusetts Concerns of Police Survivors. 100% of the money collected is going to MASS COP! The State FOP is covering the cost of running the raffle. We are trying to mail area police associations 2 books of raffle tickets (= $100) We are asking that the unions make the checks directly out to MASS COP.

They would then send the filled out raffle tickets & the check to us at the address below and on February 21st we will draw the two winners. Raffle tickets are only being sold to law enforcement officers, as you need a LE ID to enter the training.

The "Street Survival" training is some of the best in the country. We feel that this is a win win situation! Police associations are helping a great cause & possibly winning some state of the art police survival training!

Caliber Press "Street Survival" PDF

For more information contact:

*Fraternal Order of Police
Massachusetts State Lodge
500 East Washington Street Box 3
North Attleboro, MA. 02760
(508) 643-FOP4*


----------

